# Any guesses on the possible breed?



## Marushimajo (Mar 3, 2020)

hey,
I know this question is impossible to answer 100% but I’d realllllly appreciate any ideas as to what breed to call our Lucy.

We got her last December, she was found behind a family restaurant on the streets of southern Japan mid-November and they estimated her to have been born around the end of September or beginning of October. So we are guesstimating that she is around 5 months old. When we took her to the vet, they seemed put off by the fact that she was a rescue, (pure breeds are a huge thing here, easily a couple thousand dollars per animal) and they just put down “Japanese Cat” as her breed. There are many street cats around here, (which is the basis of our long back story for getting a cat) but most of them are the typical Japanese bobtail cat and Lucy has a long raccoon tail.
Also, what would you call her coloring? She has five different colors, white, cream, light gray, dark gray, (both technically gray, I know  but the dark gray has stripes in it) and orange. Her face is split in half with gray on one side with a cream ear tip, and cream on the other with a gray ear tip.

pics: the first is the first week we brought her home
The second is a month ago (she always relaxes in the weirdest positions, but this shows all her markings the best.)
And the next three are this morning

Thanks for your suggestions! 
Jo


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Actually it's an easy question to answer. She's a DSH, Domestic Short Hair cat. Her coloring looks like a dilute calico, like my Cali. She's adorable.


----------



## Marushimajo (Mar 3, 2020)

marie73 said:


> Actually it's an easy question to answer. She's a DSH, Domestic Short Hair cat. Her coloring looks like a dilute calico, like my Cali. She's adorable.


awesome, thanks! So, would you think that’s like a breed I can confidently call her?


----------



## Marushimajo (Mar 3, 2020)

marie73 said:


> Her coloring looks like a dilute calico, like my Cali. She's adorable.


and thank you! I always thought that calicos were darker colors. I hadn’t heard of dilute calicos before. Is it weird to be relieved to know what to call her? ? thanks again!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She doesn't have a specific breed. She's definitely a calico, but that's her color, not a breed. Although when people ask me what kind of cats I have, I say I have a calico and a long-haired black kitty. Cali was a dilute calico like your kitty (softer colors, more pastel). Charlee, her sister, is also a calico, but she has darker colors, which you can see in my signature. So, yes, when people ask you what kind of cat you have, you can say you have the most adorable little calico in the world.


----------



## Marushimajo (Mar 3, 2020)

marie73 said:


> So, yes, when people ask you what kind of cat you have, you can say you have the most adorable little calico in the world.


Thank you!❤??‍♀


----------



## Marushimajo (Mar 3, 2020)

marie73 said:


> She doesn't have a specific breed. She's definitely a calico, but that's her color, not a breed. Although when people ask me what kind of cats I have, I say I have a calico and a long-haired black kitty. Cali was a dilute calico like your kitty (softer colors, more pastel). Charlee, her sister, is also a calico, but she has darker colors, which you can see in my signature. So, yes, when people ask you what kind of cat you have, you can say you have the most adorable little calico in the world.


We’re thinking of getting her a buddy to hang out with during the day. We saw this little guy from the same rescue we got Lucy from, and they’re the same age. Do you think he might be considered a calico? I think he might be a domestic short hair, like her, or maybe a bobtail? —or wait, are calicos only female?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Calicos *are *mostly female, but there are exceptions. This little guy is so cute! And they're both at the right age to accept each other with a careful introduction.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

They are both adorable! I hope you get to bring the little guy home too!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

He is stunning!.....if he's really a male with calico coloringl _and_ with tabby markings, that is _very rare_, so you woulde really have a special boy!. So depending how much white he has (half or more ) then his color is "Caliby" or less white "Torbie" color. He would make an excellent show specimen for the "Household Pets" category which most cat shows have for unregistered cats (Domestic Short Hairs). That would be a lot of fun and judges would love him.








How To Tell The Difference Between Torbie, Tortie, Calico And Tabby Coat Color


If you've ever wondered what exactly makes a torbie, tortie, calico or tabby cat, we're here to tell you all about each coat color!




coleandmarmalade.com


----------

